# 2006 Pathfinder: What transmissions are interchangable?



## Kmad86 (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a 2006 Pathfinder that's needing a new transmission due to the coolant issue of course. I've been pricing around, and am wondering what other vehicles I can interchange the transmission with?

I have a 2wd without off road package. I see lots of places noting their transmission is with off road package or not. Is this important? Can I use a offroad package transmission??

Also, are there certain year models later in the generation that won't work?

Just trying to open up options and hopefully find a better deal than the few I have found. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Off-Road models had Hill Assist and Hill Descent control which has a different valve body than non-OR models, so it likely won't work. There were several different 2WD, non-OR, automatic transmissions used during the 2006 model year so production date and model trim would determine what the correct transmission part number is for your model. While the non-OR, 2WD transmission may be similar externally, there may be differences in their particular valve body/TCM. Due to the number of cooler failures, I would think finding a good salvage model will be tough, especially at a good price. I'm assuming you have contacted a transmission shop about rebuilding your transmission? You could try this site for searching for a used unit: Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


----------



## Kmad86 (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh wow. I was under the impression a 2wd w/o offroad would interchange from 05-09 at the least.


----------



## Kmad86 (Aug 20, 2015)

Finally about to pull the trigger on something, so if I buy a transmission for it, it has to be the same year model? I have the 4x2 without offroad.


----------



## cleanthez (May 23, 2016)

I've raked over all the documentation I could find and ended up buying a 2008 G35 transmission. I'll let you know how it goes. The 2008 G35 had the same gearing as the 06 pathy I have. I will be swapping the TCM and valve body from the pathy into this transmission as well as swapping the tailshaft cover so it will sit correctly. You can find G35 transmissions for 200-600 dollars all day and I will find out if its worth the gamble. I predict I may have to swap over a few things, but in the end, I will be saving a fortune as far as I can see.


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

cleanthez said:


> I've raked over all the documentation I could find and ended up buying a 2008 G35 transmission. I'll let you know how it goes. The 2008 G35 had the same gearing as the 06 pathy I have. I will be swapping the TCM and valve body from the pathy into this transmission as well as swapping the tailshaft cover so it will sit correctly. You can find G35 transmissions for 200-600 dollars all day and I will find out if its worth the gamble. *I predict I may have to swap over a few things, but in the end, I will be saving a fortune as far as I can see*.


Maybe, assuming that your TCM is compatible, and that your valve body is not damaged, and that the tailshaft cover mates up.
What was wrong with the transmission that you're replacing?


----------



## cleanthez (May 23, 2016)

kukla said:


> Maybe, assuming that your TCM is compatible, and that your valve body is not damaged, and that the tailshaft cover mates up.
> What was wrong with the transmission that you're replacing?


Coolant intrusion. The TCM is fine, I have gone through and rebuilt the valve body completely. There are no error codes with the TCM and all solenoids have been replaced. 

Honestly, the only problem it has is the overdrive not engaging. There are too many possible reasons for this, and none of them involve the valve body/TCM combo, especially without throwing an error code. I suspect torque converter, internal clutches, seals, or a combo of all.

I sourced a 2008 G35 transmission with 75k miles for 400 dollars. I was struggling entirely too hard to find a used pathfinder/xterra transmission, and the ones I did find were well over 1500 dollars. If it does not work, I will take the hit, but it's worth a try. I was sure to do my homework before hand, but it is still something I have yet to see documented.


----------



## cleanthez (May 23, 2016)

Just posting up to confirm that the 2008 G35 automatic transmission worked flawlessly.

Keep in mind that for this to work, your valve body must not be ruined. If you had the water intrusion issue and are only having shifting issues that do not throw a TCM code (torque converter failing to lock up, shudder, falling out of gear, falling out of torque lockup going downhill), this will work. I was able to salvage my valve body and TCM by meticulously taking it apart and cleaning it. 

Thing's I had to swap over from the Pathfinder transmission:

Bell housing (The G35 bell housing is much smaller, The bolt holes are identical)
Rear shaft cover housing (These almost looked identical and arguably do not need to be swapped, but there were minor casting differences so I did it anyways)
Gear shift rod and mechanisms(The shift handle is on the drivers side for the G35 transmisison and the pathy is on the passenger side. The rods and mechanisms need to be swapped)
Valve body and TCM(A new valve body can be used as long as you get it properly flashed for your pathy afterwards)
I used the G35 torque converter. There are likely differences in the stall or whatever, but I haven't noticed anything.

After your transmission is back together it's as simple(lol) as reinstalling the transmisison in the pathy. Transmission shifts great now and I am happy to have saved a couple thousand dollars.


----------



## path747 (Mar 7, 2017)

what model g5 
with what model tranmission
please go into detail i need help'

thank you


----------



## Pixiebitch13 (Jul 7, 2020)

cleanthez said:


> Just posting up to confirm that the 2008 G35 automatic transmission worked flawlessly.
> 
> Keep in mind that for this to work, your valve body must not be ruined. If you had the water intrusion issue and are only having shifting issues that do not throw a TCM code (torque converter failing to lock up, shudder, falling out of gear, falling out of torque lockup going downhill), this will work. I was able to salvage my valve body and TCM by meticulously taking it apart and cleaning it.
> 
> ...


So you can't use that transmission if your tcm is bad in the pathfinder? Can you get a new tcm to use?


----------

